# Canon 6D Vertical Banding problem



## UnleashedVisuals (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone else has experienced Vertical (shadow) banding with his 6D camera? I have plenty of noise in the shadows/low light areas with vertical lines in it. I had it with my previous body, got a new one and the problem is still the same...
Contacted Canon and showed some 'test footage' but all they see is some compression...

All this footage was shot at ISO 400 (!!!) with f/4, FULL HD ALL-I 25p settings... And it looks awefull!
I bought this camera because of the good reviews, but as a film maker I can't do ***¨ with it now. Sending it in for reviewing the sensor at a Canon repair center, but I think they will say there is no problem. Isn't there? :-\

http://we.tl/dy8ZPkjRg8

Grtz


----------



## chrisyanky86 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have the same problem.

I tested with ISO 100, 160, 320 and 640 and also appears as dithering. vertically.

I guess that is a sensor failure.


----------



## davcanon6d (Mar 15, 2016)

I think the 6D is excellent for stills photography, but not as good for video. Id like to see Canon address the problems with the 6D video with the mark 2 - Id really like to see them sort out the moire problems with the 6D also,


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 16, 2016)

davcanon6d said:


> I think the 6D is excellent for stills photography, but not as good for video. Id like to see Canon address the problems with the 6D video with the mark 2 - Id really like to see them sort out the moire problems with the 6D also,



The moire on current 6d is tolerable at least for stills photography. Tinkering with the filter may result to less sharp images. As for the banding, you will be better off with sony or panasonic cameras. GH series from panasonic got excellent reviews in eoshd.


----------

